# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Το νέο μου Τιμπράντο : συμβουλές πάνω στην βέλτιστη εκπαίδευση του

## serafeim

Αυτος ο μικρος ειναι γεννημενος Μαρτιο και χωρις να ξερω πολλα πολλα νομιζω πως ακομα φτιαχνει την φωνη του!
Παρατηρησεις δεχτες καθως θελω να διορθωθω ως προς την εκτροφη αυτου του καλοφωνου και ομορφου πουλιου!

Τιμπραδο Ιντερμιντιο Φλορεο




Επειδη δεν θελω να τον στρεσσαρω δεν καθομουν να περιμενω για κανονικο βιντεο!!! Θα ερθει και αυτο ποιο μετα!!

----------


## jk21

Σεραφειμ να χαιρεσαι το νεο τιμπραντακι σου !

μετεφερα το ποστ σου απο εδω  Ένα πολύ καλό βιντεάκι με timbrados ! 
ωστε να δοθει η ευκαιρια σε μελη μας ,με εμπειρια στην υποκατηγορια τιμπραντο  που εκτρεφεις να σε βοηθησουν με λεπτομερειες ,αλλα και εμεις να μαθουμε ,
μεσα απο αυτη τη διαδικασια 


ωστε

----------


## gianniskilkis

Σεραφείμ να το χαίρεσαι το πουλάκι σου και καλή συνέχεια στο νέο ξεκίνημά σου ...

----------


## panos70

Σεραφειμ  να χαιρεσαι το νεο τιμπραντακι σου, τωρα αχιζει να ανοιγει  και δεν εχουμε πληρη εικονα του ρεπερτοριου του ειναι λιγο νωρις ακομη αλλα διχνει να ειναι σε καλα πατηματα απο το λιγο που ακουμε

----------


## Gardelius

Να το χαίρεσαι φιλαράκι...

εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο ....

θα τα πάει περίφημα...!!!!  :winky:

----------


## Steliosan

Σιγουρα θα παει καλα να το χαιρεσαι. :Happy0159:

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω Δημητρη,
ευχαριστω Παναγιωτη!!!
θα βαζω ανα καιρους βιντεακια να μου λετε κι εμενα να μαθαινω!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Να σου ζήσει Σεραφείμ και να το χαίρεσαι!!! Από τη φωτό μοιάζει κουκλάκι!!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Αλλο ενα βιντεακι...
Υποθετω ποιο ορημο πουλι αυτη την φορα!!!
Οριστε φιλαρακι που ηθελες να το ακουσεις!!! (ξερει αυτος ποιος ειναι)  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Ωραίος !!!!!!*

----------


## Γιούρκας

Γεια σου Σερα με τα ωραια σου!

----------


## serafeim

Τελικα κατα της 23:00 κελαηδησε ο μουργος.... 
για κανα μιδαωρο....
πρεπει να βρω τι τον κρατα ξυπνιο

----------


## johnakos32

Μηπως φταιη ο καφες? χαχαχα και τα δικα μου ετσι κανουν ένα συγκεκριμενα κατά τις δεκα αρχιζει ριχνει κανα δυο και μετα υπνο, να χαιρεσαι τον κουκλο σου Σεραφειμ , καλους απογονους και την ανοιξη .

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω Γιαννη!!!
Υποψιαζομαι εναν προβολεα σε ενα γηπεδο που ειναι φατσα στο σπιτι μου.... θα το ελεγξω σημερα!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> Τελικα κατα της 23:00 κελαηδησε ο μουργος.... 
> για κανα μιδαωρο....
> πρεπει να βρω τι τον κρατα ξυπνιο



Σίγουρα ..... το φως... 

σκέπασε το ...

----------


## serafeim

Αυτο φοβαμαι γιατι με ην παρουσια μας δεν φοβαται ουτε η φασαρια το κρατα ξυπνιο (ελεγμενο αυτο)!!!!
Θα κλεισω το πατζουρι σημερα να δω!!!

----------


## serafeim

Καλημερα σας!
Τελικα οντως ηταν το φως απο το γηπεδο!!! Τοσο καιρο!!!!

Σημερα το πρωι σκανε τα πουλακια μου που εχω στον εσωτερικο χωρο και καναν μπανιο στις ποτιστρες.... αλλαξα νερο αλλα δυστηχως δεν εχω μπανιερες....

----------


## Steliosan

Δεν πειραζει θα παρεις εγω τι να πω που τα εχω οξω και με τετοιο κρυο ουτε που διανοουμαι να τους βαλω μπανιο σε λιγο θα την ονομασω ''βρωμοπυροβολαρχια πειραιως'' ::

----------


## serafeim

Πρωινο πρωινο.... να εβγαλα και βιντεο τελικα!!! τα καταφερα!!  :Happy:

----------


## Steliosan

Σωστος ο παιχτης. :Happy0159:

----------


## anonymous

Bravo!!! 
Ομορφο πουλακι Σεραφειμ ... να το χαιρεσαι
Μου αρεσει και ο χρωματισμος του :-)

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστωπ ολυ παιδια!!  :Happy: 
Γιωργο και εμενα μου αρεσε ο χρωματισμος μαζι με ενα σκουφακι θα εφερνε πολυ στο παλικαρακι σου... ετσι δεν ειναι?  :Happy: 
Απο φωνη περιμενω τους εμπειροτερους... απλα να υπενθυμησω το πουλι δεν δεχτηκε ουτε δασκαλο ουτε κασετοφωνο ουτε τιποτα... απο μονο του τα εβγαλε!!! και δεν εχει πολυ καιρο που το τραγουδι του ειναι καθαρο!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Τρομερό!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω Ηλια!!!

----------


## bkourou

Πολυ καλο.... ο χρωματισμος του ειναι τελειος !! Τοσο εντονο κιτρινο..μπραβο.

----------


## orion

> Πρωινο πρωινο.... να εβγαλα και βιντεο τελικα!!! τα καταφερα!!


φίλε μου πιστεύω ότι το πουλάκι έχει ξεφύγει από το επίπεδο του ενδιάμεσου και πάει προς το συνεχόμενο... αυτό φαίνεται και από την ταχύτητά του αλλά και από το ρεπερτόριο... επίσης ένα ας το πούμε κακό είναι ότι στο βίντεο αυτό φαίνεται να κολλάει σε νότες  :winky:  έχει ωραίο μέταλλο και όμορφη παρουσία  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω πολυ!!!
Χρηστο... το στησιμο εννοεις οταν λες παρουσια ετσι?
Το πουλακι μολις ολοκληρωσε καθαρα το τραγουδι του... μπορω να κανω καποιες διορθωτικες κινησεις?

----------


## johnakos32

serafeim θα ηθελα να μας πεις τι διαφορες ακους εσυ σε αυτο σε συγκριση με το προιγουμενο πουλακι που ηταν εκπαιδευμενο λογικα.Εμενα μου ακουγεται ωραιος , λογικα οτι αλλαξεις πλεον θα το αλλαξεις στην επομενη πτεροιροια ,ετσι μου φαινεται.


Φιλικα.

----------


## serafeim

Ακουω δυο διαφορετικα πουαλακια...
με αυτο τωρα κατ εμε ποιο ωραιο ακουστικα...
αλλα εγω δεν ξερω... ειαμ ιαρχαριος  και γι αυτο εξαλου η Δ.Ο. εκανε αυτο το αρθρο... (που μου το διορθωσανε)...
Για  να φυγω απο το επιπεδο του αρχαριο κα ινα αναιβω.... δεχοντας την βοηθεια εμπειροτερων!!!

----------


## johnakos32

Και εγω σεραφειμ για αυτο στο λεω τι μεγαλο ρολο παιζει η εκπαιδευση στο πουλακι..στο πρωτο σου με ενοχλει αρκετα ο ηχος απο τα παππαγαλακια ομως τα λεει αργα και καθαρα, ο δευτερος το παει πολυ γρηγορα! Δεν κανω το εξυπνο απλα λεω την αποψη μου αλλοστε στο ιδιο επιπεδο βρισκουμαστε ισως εγω και αρκετα ποιο κατω..Καλη τυχη με οτι κανεις τα εχουμε ξανα πει αυτα!

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Ωραίο πουλί εξωτερικά!!!
Παρατηρησε στο 6 δευτερόλεπτο λέει κάτι που δεν μου αρέσει καθόλου 
προφανώς είναι από cd το πουλί προσπαθεί να πει κάτι που δεν είναι στις δυνατότητες του η 
είναι κακό το cd τα ηχεία κλπ....
και εμένα μου ακούγετε ποιο πολύ για συνεχόμενο συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Χρήστο....
κατά την ταπεινη μου γνώμη θα ήταν καλό για κανα μήνα το πουλί να είναι σε χώρο που το 
φως θα είναι ελάχιστο ( οχι σκοτάδι )  να ακούει χαμηλά και καθαρούς ήχους απο ηχεία και κανένα άλλο πουλί 
και δεν θα πιστεύεις στα αυτιά σου μετά οταν θα το ακούσεις...............
Α! για να μην με κράξουν θα το βγάζεις κάθε μέρα για ενα τέταρτο να το βλέπει ο ηλιος

----------


## kostas24

λοιπόν να πω και εγώ την άποψη μου. το πουλί είναι όντως inermidio και δεν παίζει κανένα ρόλο η ταχύτητα με την οποία τραγουδάει.από όσο μπορώ να ακούσω το πουλί έχει δυνατότητες αλλά είναι τελείως ανεκπαίδευτο.επίσης στα πολύ θετικά δεν λέει καθόλου chao chao  και piao piao τα δυο δηλαδή πολύ φτωχά floreos lentos που τα έχουν σχεδόν όλα τα κοινά καναρίνια.πιστεύω θα είναι ένας καλός γεννήτορας.

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!!!
Κωστα αν ειχες ενα τετοιο πουλι εσυ τι θα το εκανες για να το βελτιωσεις? ή πολυ απλα δεν θα εκανες τιποτα και θα προσπαθουσες την νεα χρονια με τους απογονους του?

----------


## kostas24

> Ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια!!!
> Κωστα αν ειχες ενα τετοιο πουλι εσυ τι θα το εκανες για να το βελτιωσεις? ή πολυ απλα δεν θα εκανες τιποτα και θα προσπαθουσες την νεα χρονια με τους απογονους του?


όπως σου είπα πιο πάνω,θα το χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο για γεννήτορα και θα προσπαθούσα να βρω έναν καλό δάσκαλο για να εκπαιδεύσει τα μικρά.

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω πολυ Κωστα... με καλυψες πληρως!!!!

----------


## Panos Timbrado

έκατσα και το επεξεργαστικα και από το βιντεακι έπιασα τις έξεις νότες που κάτι θυμίζουν από συνεχόμενο



οι παρακατω νοτες ειναι η timbre metalico και ενα μερος απο cloqueos


τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.....

----------


## serafeim

Εγω δεν ξερω απο αυτα!!!

----------


## kostas24

> έκατσα και το επεξεργαστικα και από το βιντεακι έπιασα τις έξεις νότες που κάτι θυμίζουν από συνεχόμενο
> 
> 
> 
> οι παρακατω νοτες ειναι η timbre metalico και ενα μερος απο cloqueos
> 
> 
> τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.....


Πάνο τα αρχεία που ανέβασες δεν φαίνονται, δεν μπορώ εγώ τουλάχιστον να τα δω. στην περίπτωση που όντως οι νότες είναι έτσι όπως τς περιγράφεις, το συμπέρασμα δεν αλλάζει κάτι, διότι τα intermidio λένε και αυτά timbres όχι τόσο καλά βέβαια αλλά έχουν και πάρα πολύ καλά cloqueos.

----------


## jk21

εγω τα φασματογραφηματα τα βλεπω κανονικα 

μηπως επειδη τα εχει ανεβασει σε καποια υπηρεσια του google ,πρεπει να εχετε λογαριασμο στο google ;

αν δεν τα βλεπεται και οι αλλοι ,θα μεταφορτωθουν και σε αλλο site πχ imageshack αργοτερα απο μενα

----------


## serafeim

ναι ειναι μεσω google!!!
καλυτερα να αναιβουν αλλου!!
το κοιταξα στον πηγαιο κωδικα διοτι ουτε εγω τα εβλεπα.. που ημουν απο αλλο pc...

----------


## jk21

αυτες ειναι το συνολο των ηχων που εχει ανεβασει ο Πανος 














και εδω αυτες που αναφερει ως  <<  timbre metalico και ενα μερος απο cloqueos >>

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Μητσαρα σ΄ευχαριστω !!!
Περιμενω σχόλια....

----------


## jk21

απο μενα ; εγω απο σενα βλεπω οτι συντομα (αν συνεχισεις ετσι ) θα μαθαινω πως να τα εκπαιδευω !

----------

